# [Review] Antec Lanboy Air



## rabensang (29. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Ein dickes Dankeschön geht an Antec und vor allem Christoph.*​* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
*Inhaltsverzeichnis:*​

*Einleitung*
*Spezifikationen/Features*
*Verpackung/Lieferumfang*
*Optik/Details außen*
*Innenraum*
*Praxis/Einbau*
*Testsystem*
*Testmethodik*
*Ergebnisse/Auswertung*
*Temperaturen*
*Lautstärke*
 
*Fazit*

*Einleitung:*Bereits auf der diesjährigen Cebit konnten die Besucher am Stand von  Antec das futuristisch anmutende Lanboy-Gehäuse begutachten. Gerade  beim Design überschreitet der Hersteller eine Schwelle, die dem ein oder  anderen zu gewagt erscheint. Böse Zungen behaupteten sogar schon beim  ersten ansehen, dass das Lanboy Air eher an ein Baustellenradio oder  Lego-Technik erinnert, als an ein hochwertiges Computer-Gehäuse. Doch  anhand der erkennbaren Spezifikationen und Features lässt sich erahnen,  dass Antec weder einen einfaches Case, noch ein besonders dezentes  Modell vermarkten will. Vielmehr liegt der Schwerpunkt auf brachialer  Kühlleistung, Flexibilität und vor allem Individualität. Ob der  Hersteller seine Ziele und Versprechungen erreicht bzw. einhalten kann,  zeigt sich im Laufe dieses Tests.
*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​*Spezifikationen/Features:*​

*Mainboardgröße:*
Micro-ATX
Standard-ATX
Mini-ITX
 
*Abmessungen:*
Länge: 49,0 cm
Breite: 22,0 cm
Höhe: 51,8 cm
 
*Gewicht:* ca. 9,2 kg
*Material:* Stahl, Kunststoff
*Laufwerkseinschübe:*
6 x 3,5"
3 x externe 5,25"-Laufwerksschächte
2 x 2,5"-Laufwerke
 
*Lüfter:*
2x 120 mm (Front, stufenlos steuerbar, 1.000 - 2.000 U/Min, blue LED)
 1x 120 mm (Rückseite, TwoCool, 900 / 1.500 U/Min, blue LED)
 2x 120 mm (linkes Seitenteil, TwoCool, 900 / 1.500 U/Min, blue LED)
5x 120 mm (linkes Seitenteil, optional)
3x 120 mm (rechtes Seitenteil, optional)
2x 120 mm (Deckel, optional)
 


*Front Panel-Anschlüsse:*
2x USB 2.0
1x USB 3.0
Audio Ein- und Ausgang
 
*Netzteilformfaktor:* Standard ATX
*Maximale Grafikkartenlänge:* 29,2 cm (bei Nutzung der Laufwerksschächte sogar knapp 44 cm)
*Maximale CPU-Kühlerhöhe:* 17,5 cm
*Erweiterungs-Slots:* 8


*Zusätzliche Features:*
CPU-Hole zur einfachen Installation von CPU-Kühlern
Seitentüren im Laufwerksbereich
Lüfter LEDs
Lüfter-Steuerung
   Vollmodular
Mainboard-Schlitten
Wakü-Support
 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tgi2nNEb8XI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​
​*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
*Verpackung/Lieferumfang:*Antec verpackt den neuen Lanboy-Tower in einem - für den Hersteller  üblichen - weißen Karton. Neben den ausführlich beschriebenen sowie  bebilderten Features und Spezifikationen, findet der Käufer reichlich  Abbildungen und Fotos. Im Inneren ruht der einzigartige Midi-Tower gut  gepolstert in Schaumstoff. Empfindliche Stellen wie der Deckel und das  Logo wurden mit schützender Klebefolie überzogen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​Der Lieferumfang wurde von Antec ausreichend dimensioniert. Dank der fünf vorinstallierten Lüfter, fällt weniger Zubehör nicht besonders ins Gewicht. Als kleine Highlight zählt die Aufbewahrungsbox für Schrauben und Entkoppler, die Antec im unteren Teil der Front positioniert. Dadurch sind alle Benötigten Teile direkt griffbereit. Außerdem packt der Hersteller unsinniger Weise eine I/O Blende mit dazu.  Bei der Vielfalt an Mainboards dürfte diese jedoch kaum mit den  Anschlüssen übereinstimmen. 

Folgende Teile liegen bei:​

   die benötigten, üblichen Schrauben
   Schrauben und Enkoppler für die Montage zweier 2,5“ Festplatten auf dem Gehäuseboden
   zwei  Falt-Blätter mit den nötigen Infos
   diverse Kabelbinder
   eine I/o Blende



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​*Optik/Details außen:*Das Antec gerne unkonventionell bei der Gestaltung der eigenen Gehäuse vorgeht, zeigen bereits die  Modelle aus der "Dark Fleet"- und "Skelleton"-Serie. Beim Lanboy-Design wurde ebenfalls viel Kreativität bewiesen. Wobei hier zu sagen ist, dass der Hersteller die Funktionalität an erster Stelle sieht und danach die Optik richtet. Obwohl die Form einem normalen Midi-Tower entspricht, wurde die Einteilung der Elemente - wie zum Beispiel die der Seitenteile und der Laufwerksblenden - äußerst markant vorgenommen. Die sehr offen gehaltene Oberflächenstruktur mit den vielen Fugen und besonders dem löchrigen Mesh-Gitter das überall angebracht ist, unterstützt die leicht industriell wirkende Optik. Andererseits erkennt man an diesen Details, das der Hersteller viel Wert auf eine potente Kühlung legt. 

  Obwohl ein Großteil der Verkleidung aus Kunststoff besteht, wirkt die Qualität des gesamten Towers niemals minderwertig. Bei einem Preis von knapp 160 Euro (zum Testzeitpunkt), wundert sich der ein oder andere trotzdem, dass kein besseres Material zum Einsatz kommt. Bedenkt man den vom Hersteller gedachten Verwendungszweck, lässt sich eine passende Erklärung finden. Viele Gehäuse die für Lan-Partys konzipiert wurden, verfügen über eine Blech-Ummantelung. Bei Stößen oder ähnlichem kann es passieren, dass dann hässliche Dellen und Kratzer zurückbleiben. Der von Antec verwendete Kunststoff hingegen absorbiert Schläge besser und ist daher weniger anfällig gegen ungewollte Beschädigungen. Selbst die Ecken und Kanten besitzen Kappen aus dem besagten Material.

Der Aufbau im Gesamten bleibt dem Standard treu. Demnach sitzen die Laufwerke vorne im Gehäuse. Im oberen Teil lassen sich drei 5,25-Zoll-Laufwerke verbauen. Direkt darunter - im Bereich der Festplatten - verrichten zwei 120-mm-Lüfter ihren Dienst. Dank der modularen Bauweise des Lanboy Airs kann der Benutzer selbst wählen an welcher Stelle die besagten Komponenten Platz finden sollen. Im obersten Abschnitt der Front trifft der Käufer auf das I/O-Panel. Dort sind neben einem USB3.0- und zwei USB2.0-Ports die üblichen Audio-Anschlüsse sowie die Status-LEDs verbaut. Links und rechts davon liegen der Power- und der Reset-Button. Beide Seiten des Gehäuses verfügen über jeweils zwei Türen bzw. Abdeckungen die den Zutritt in den Innenraum ermöglichen. Am Heck sind die üblichen Öffnungen und Komponenten wie Lüfter und Slot-Blenden verbaut. Zusätzlich ermöglich Antec die Nutzung einer externen Wasserkühlung, durch die großzügig dimensionierten Schlauch-Ausgänge. Der Deckel beherbergt die integrierten, stabilen Tragegriffe und ein glänzendes Antec-Logo.       



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​

*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​*Innenraum:*​Nach dem Entfernen der unzähligen Schrauben, die die Seitenteile mit dem stabilen Rahmen verbinden, kann der Innenraum bewundert werden. Dabei fällt die Einteilung auf, die schon von außen ersichtlich ist: Im vorderen Bereich lassen sich die Laufwerke und Festplatten unterbringen. Im größeren, hinteren Teil finden das Mainboard samt der dazugehörigen Komponenten und das Netzteil ihren Platz. Doch dank der durchdachten Bauweise darf der Käufer selbst entscheiden, welche Anordnung die Bauteile einnehmen sollen. Antec ermöglicht damit extrem viel Flexibilität und vor allem Individualität. Doch nicht nur Mainboard und Netzteil können beliebig platziert werden, auch die Ausrichtung und Anordnung der maximal sechs 3,5-Zoll-Festplatten und drei 5,25-Zoll-Laufwerke darf nach Wunsch erfolgen. Auf dem Boden unter den anderen HDDs sieht der Hersteller die Montage zweier SSDs vor, die mittels Entkoppler und Schrauben von außen befestigt werden. 

  Ganze fünf, blau beleuchtete Lüfter im 120-Millimeter-Format sind ab Werk bereits vorinstalliert. Jeweils zwei davon befinden sich in der Front und im Seitenteil. Ein Einzelner verweilt im Heck. Bis zu 15 solcher Lüfter können insgesamt montiert werden. Deren Positionierung sollte idealerweise immer so erfolgen, dass die Luft von allen Seiten ins Gehäuse strömt. Dadurch bildet sich im Inneren eine Art Überdruck, der die Wärme direkt nach außen befördert. Nebenbei bleibt es für Staub so unmöglich ins Case zu gelangen. Die vormontierten Lüfter werden per 4-Pin-Molex angeschlossen.
  Die komplett schwarze Lackierung der innenliegenden Gehäuse-Parts wirkt sehr hochwertig und schafft ein angenehmes Gesamtbild. Wer möchte kann das Lanboy Air komplett zerlegen. Übrig bleibt dann nur das massive und stabile Stahl-Gerüst. Dieses Merkmal wird gerade Modder und Individualisten zu überzeugen wissen, denn alles lässt sich problemlos bewerkstelligen. Gerade wenn einzelne Parts lackiert werden sollen, spielt die modulare Bauweise ihre Vorteile aus. Obwohl enorm viele Gehäuse-Bestandteile nur angeschraubt sind, wirkt Verarbeitung und Beständigkeit im Ganzen hervorragend.

  Antec ermöglicht im Inneren die Montage einer Wasserkühlung. Triple-Radiatoren können dabei im vorderen Bereich verbaut werden. Ebenso ist der Einsatz einer externen Lösung realisierbar.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *
zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​*Praxis/Einbau:*​
  Der Einbau aller Komponenten gestaltet sich recht einfach. Zwar bietet das Lanboy-Case ausreichend Platz, dennoch vereinfachen die modularen Teile die Montage enorm. Dank des Mainboard-Trays kann die vollbestückte Hauptplatine einfach ins Gehäuse geschoben werden. Bei großen CPU-Kühlern ist es möglich, dass diese erst innerhalb des Lanboy Air montierbar sind. 

  Zu aller erst jedoch,  sollte das Netzteil ins Gehäuse. Dann kann Mainboard und Grafikkarte hinein wandern. Die Laufwerke selbst, lassen sich einfach durch die Seite bzw. die Front montieren und dann mit Schrauben befestigen. Bei den Festplatten ist eine gewisse Vorbereitung nötig. Die mitgelieferten Kunststoff-Stege mit den Gummi-Bändern müssen vor der Installation ins Gehäuse, an der normalen 3,5-Zoll-HDD angeschraubt werden. Zu guter Letzt kann man nun die Kabellage anschließen und hinter dem Mainboard-Tray verstauen. Leider legt Antec wenig Wert auf eine möglichst werkzeuglose Montage.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​*Testsystem:*Das Testsystem basiert auf einem Sockel 1366 System mit Core i7 920   (D0) und passendem Mainboard von MSI. Die Bilddarstellung übernimmt  eine  MSI Radeon HD5830 Twin Frozr II. Zur besseren  Kompatibilitätsprüfung  kommt ein Noctua NH-D14 zum Einsatz. Dieser  Kühler verbraucht neben dem  Thermalright Silver Arrow enorm viel Platz.  Die eingesetzten NF-P12/14  Lüfter sind beim Test auf unhörbare 5 Volt  heruntergedrosselt. Unter  Grafiklast wird die Drehzahl der HD 5830 auf  85% festgesetzt.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​*Testmethodik:*Alle Gehäuse müssen die selben Tests durchlaufen und werden mit den   gleichen Mitteln gemessen. Dabei gilt, dass keine Optimierungen   erfolgen. Alle Gehäuse verbleiben im ausgelieferten Zustand. ​Die Temperatur wird in drei Stufen  ermittelt. Zu aller erst werden im  Windows Idle nach ca.30 Minuten die  Werte aller Komponenten notiert.  Volle Auslastung erfolgt per Prime 95  und Furmark. Die dabei erreichten  Temperaturen sind realitätsfern, von  daher messen wir das Ganze extra  noch im normalen Spielbetrieb. Dazu  wird Crysis Warhead im Loop ca. 45  min ausgeführt. ​

 *Windows Idle:* ca. 30 min Desktop
 *Full Load:* Prime 95 (Blend) + Furmark 3D (1900x1200 / 8x AA / Full Screen)
 *Gaming:* ca. 45 min Crysis Warhead im Loop (Level Frost / 1680x1050 / Gamer / DX10 / 64 Bit / 4x AA)
Die Lautstärke wird mit Hilfe eines handelsüblichen   Schallpegelmessgeräts ermittelt. Die Positionierung erfolgt seitlich,   30cm entfernt vom Seitenteil. Die erreichten Werte wirken auf den ersten   Blick zwar relativ hoch, trotzdem sollte der Abstand immer im   Hinterkopf bleiben. Daher gibt es die Lautstärke extra in subjektiver   Form zu finden.
*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​*Ergebnisse/Auswertung:*​ 
*Temperaturen:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​*Lautstärke:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Das Lanboy Air sorgt dank der durchdachten Kühllösung für sehr gute Temperaturen. Durch die beiden Seitlich platzierten Lüfter bleiben die Grafikkarte und vor allem deren Spannungswandler schön kühl. Auch das Mainboard profitiert von diesem Luftzug. Die erreichten Temperaturen sind wirklich erstklassig. Im Bereich der CPU-Kühlung sorgt der nach innen positionierte Hecklüfter für Luft-Verwirbelungen. Das resultiert in leicht erhöhten Prozessor-Temperaturen. Bei voller Lüfter-Drehzahl ist das Case deutlich hörbar, aber noch nicht störend. Minimiert man die Einstellungen, so wird das Lanboy Air wirklich leise - die Temperaturen steigen jedoch nur marginal.
*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​*Fazit:*Das Antec Lanboy Air kann im Test wirklich überzeugen. Obwohl die Optik eher Geschmackssache ist, versteckt sich hinter dem gewagten Design ein absolut leistungsstarker Midi-Tower. Doch neben der sehr guten Kühlleistung kann Antec mit der gewohnt hohen Stabilität und Materialgüte punkten. Das was das Lanboy Air so besonders macht, dürfte die modulare Bauweise sein. Sie ermöglicht nicht nur viel Flexibilität, sondern auch die entsprechende Individualität. Obwohl das Case für Lan-Partys konzipiert ist und mit den entsprechenden Features ausgestattet wurde, kann es auch im alltäglichen Einsatz überzeugen. Leider gibt es ein paar Punkte, die etwas stören. Der Hersteller legt zu wenig Wert auf eine werkzeugfreie Montage der Komponenten. Ein paar "Thumb-Screws" im Tausch gegen die unnötige Slot-Blende könnten da helfen. Außerdem fehlen entsprechende Sicherheitsmechanismen für User, die ihre Hardware mit auf Lan-Partys nehmen möchten.

  Insgesamt verdient sich Antec mit dem Lanboy Air einen Gold-Award. Trotzdem sollte der Hersteller überlegen mehr als zwei Farben (Blau, Gelb) und weitere Ausführungen der modularen Teile anzubieten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Das Lanboy Air kaufen....*
-----------------------------------------------------------------
weitere Reviews:

*ANTEC Dark Fleet "DF-85"*
*Coolermaster HAF-X*
-----------------------------------------------------------------​ 
*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ ​
​​​


----------



## rabensang (30. Dezember 2010)

Test ist online


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Dezember 2010)

Na das ist mal ein abgefahrenes Design! Seit dem Skelleton weiß ich ja das Antec hin und wieder aus der Masse raus sticht. Wieder mal ein klar strukturierter Test von dir klar und verständlich das würd ich mir manchmal auch so von der PCGH wünschen die ich fleißig lese. Gefällt mir sehr gut!!!!


----------



## Kuanor (8. Januar 2011)

Sehr schöner Test.
Wie laut wird das Teil eigentlich wenn alle optionalen Lüfter verbaut sind?


----------



## DeRtoZz (8. Januar 2011)

Guter Review! Die Fotos sind echt scharf, da kann ich sogar leichte Licht Reflektion an der glänzeden Lack am Mesh Gitter sehen. (offtopic welche Ausrüstung nutzst du? welche DSLR?)

Doch mit den lezten Modellen von Antec kann ich nichts anfagen, mir den Dark Fleet angefangen . Der Hauptvorteil ist, das sich das Gehäuse tatsächlich bis zur letzten Schraube auseinander nehmen lässt. Würde sich mit leichten Handgriffen das Gehäuse in etwas ähnlichem wei ein Benchtable Wandeln, nicht umbedingt in der Skeleton, hätte ich dann erst gar nichts aussetzen können.

Am sonsten für 160€ - guter modularer Waschkorb.

Von Antec hätte ich mir gewünscht einen würdigen P180 / P193 Nachfolgermodel.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Januar 2011)

Sehr schöner Test ! Danke.

Hab mich auch schon für das Teil interessiert, weil man nicht unnötige Festplattenkäfige rumhängen hat, wo man keine braucht , die nur den Luftstrom stören würden ... , bzw. einfach nur im Weg sind 

Die Kühlung geht sicher nicht besser. Sonst wäre man irgendwann bei : Kein Gehäuse


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Januar 2011)

@rabensang

Ein sehr schöner Test

Was ich nur nicht versteh ist warum du die Lüfterrichtung im Heck nicht beachtet hast und den CPU Kühler/Lüfter nicht so eingebaut hast das die nicht gegen die Gehäuselüfter arbeiten zB. nach oben oder eben rechts so das die richtung gleich ist?

Die erhöhte CPU Temperatur ist meiner Meinung nach nicht Gehäusebedingt sondern ein falsch eingebauter/ausgerichteter Kühler. 
Man baut den CPU-Kühler im Raven ja auch nicht so ein das er von oben nach unten bläst 

Also das würd ich eventuell nochmal ändern.

Aber es ist trotzdem ein sehr guter Bericht


----------



## rabensang (8. Januar 2011)

@ all:  Danke fürs Feedback




Kuanor schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Test.
> Wie laut wird das Teil eigentlich wenn alle optionalen Lüfter verbaut sind?



Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, weil mir die entsprechenden Lüfter nicht zur Verfügung stehen.




Soldat0815 schrieb:


> @rabensang
> 
> Ein sehr schöner Test
> 
> ...




Theoretisch hast du Recht, aber wie schon bei der Testmethodik beschrieben, werden alle Gehäuse mit den selben Konfigurationen getestet. Das heisst, dass alle Komponenten in der gleichen Richtung im Case verbaut sind. Dabei gehört die Ausrichtung des Kühlers auf dem Mainboard genauso dazu, wie der Verlauf des Luftstroms. Daher ist die Platzierung des NH-D14 berechtigt und nicht anders zu realisieren, wenn die Ergebnisse annähernd vergleichbar sein sollen. 

Außerdem wird die werksseitige Lüfterpositionierung ebenfalls nicht verändert, um die Leistung des Cases im Auslieferungszustand beurteilen zu können. Und da der "verkehrt" ausgerichtete Hecklüfter von Antec so gewollt war, bzw. das Luftüngskonzept unterstützt, bleibt er ebenfalls in dieser Position.


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Januar 2011)

Das Ergebnis verfälscht du meiner Meinung nach eher wenn du nicht den geplanten Luftstrom des Gehäuseherstellers beachtest oder eben Lüfter offensichtlich gegeneinander Arbeiten lässt.
Kein Mensch wird das so real einbauen also ist es in der Hinsicht nicht Praxisnah und macht das Gehäuse schlechter als es ist zumindest was die CPU temps angeht.
Du würdest das Ergebnis verfälschen wenn du ne andere CPU nimmst oder andere CPUlüfter/kühler oder der Cpu mehr Volt gibst das sind sachen wo das Ergebnis verfälschen. 
Aber wenn du die gleichen Teile benutzt und Gehäusespeziefisch einbaust ist das 100%ig autent so wie es in der Realität gemacht wird und die Leute können was mit dem Ergebnis im Test anfangen. 
Bestes Beispiel ist eben du baust im Raven den Kühler so eine das die Lüfter von oben nach unten Blasen dann ist das nicht autent und die Ergebnisse haben keine Bedeutung da es so keiner machen wird.

Ich behaupte nämlich das die CPU temp bei dem Lanboy am besten von allen Gehäusen wäre wenns richtig eingebaut wird.


----------



## Lan_Party (9. Januar 2011)

Süß. Lego für große. Kann man da wirklich so viele lüfter verbauen. o_O Würde mal gerne das Gehäuse mit voll bestückten lüftern sehen müsste ja der reinste Kühlschrank sein.


----------



## bundymania (26. Januar 2011)

Das Case hat was...ist mal was anderes !! Gutes Review !


----------



## tfg95 (26. Januar 2011)

Ich finde finde den Antec Lanboy Air sehr gut und habe die Frage:   Aus welcher Entfernung wurden deise lauten 40dB gemessen?


----------



## rabensang (27. Januar 2011)

bundymania schrieb:


> Das Case hat was...ist mal was anderes !! Gutes Review !





tfg95 schrieb:


> Ich finde finde den Antec Lanboy Air sehr gut und habe die Frage:   Aus welcher Entfernung wurden deise lauten 40dB gemessen?



Danke

Die Lautstärke wurde aus 30cm Entfernung gemessen.


----------



## fidellio (27. Januar 2011)

Bei mir steht so'n Kasten unter dem Schreibtisch - feine Sache^^
Hat eigentlich jemand 'ne Ahnung, wann Antec endlich die 120er TwoCool-Lüfter auf den freien Markt schmeißt? Die sind ja momentan anscheinend nur in Gehäusen verbaut zu bekommen...


----------

